# JUNE FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE.



## clare

Oh I can't believe I'm late with this months challenge, time just keeps on flying!Anyway,here goes the challenge.Our happy Havs with their loved ones,their families, human or otherwise.Here are a few to get you going.


----------



## heatherk

I've posted these in other posts, but here's Cey with his best human friend (my daughter), his best feline friend, then a pic of him with my nephew on the Oregon coast


----------



## Suzi

Good June photo challenge, I love the pictures so far!


----------



## shimpli

Ache with Mom, with my son, with my daughter and with her bff Wekee.


----------



## krandall

Timing is perfect! Here's a new picture of Kodi with my older son on our camping trip week before last!


----------



## whimsy

What beautiful photos everyone. Adorable pups and wonderful looking people!! I'll have to look and see what I have thats recent.


----------



## Julie

wow! Beautiful smiles on such GORGEOUS PEEPS! Great challenge!


----------



## clare

*Dizzie and Nellie having a day out.*

Well this is a bit of a cheat!I forgot to take my camera with us when we went out on Friday,but had my little Flip with me so took a tiny video of pups with much loved Grandchildren!So it is Havs with loved ones.
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=clare461#grid/uploads


----------



## whimsy

clare...how adorable you all look!!! Love your accent! What a fun time!!


----------



## clare

Loving those pics of Cey especially hugging the cat!
And you can see what a much loved pup Ache is!
Whilst Kodi looks like he is ready to be hung out to dry! 
Great loving pics everyone!


----------



## Pattie

Clare, loved your video. Smiles on everyone including the pups. Loved it.


----------



## JudyD

My Mia loves me....


----------



## clare

Oh that's so cute,just wait till she gets a little bigger! But seriously I think most of our furbabies like being on the back of the sofa.


----------



## misstray

Mia is adorable. Brody likes to get on the back of my shoulders too except, while he is there he wants to chew my hair and attack my head so he doesn't last up there long!


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> Whilst Kodi looks like he is ready to be hung out to dry!


Ha! Kodi never got dry all weekend! Between rain, dew-soaked LONG grass and the river, the poor thing was soggy almost the whole time we were gone. I hair-dryered him once so that he didn't have to go to bed soaking wet, but gave up during the day.:yield:

Loved the video of you and the kids and your pups! Are those your GRAND children?!?! I thought you'd said your kids were grown. You don't look nearly old enough to have ANY grandchildren, let alone ones that age!


----------



## JudyD

Ha ha ha. Mia attacks my head and pulls my hair too. I thought it was just me, but I guess it's some Hav fetish.


----------



## clare

Oh Karen,thanks for the complements!!Yes we have 3 grown up sons,one of which is married and has 3 of his own children.The 2 in the clip are nine and a half and seven and a half,and then there is the little one who is two and a half,they all have their birthdays in October and November,in fact the eldest shares her birthday with me,that was the best present ever!Our birthdays are the 5th of November, which in England is called bonfire night,or Firework night,to celebrate Guy Fawkes trying to blow up the Houses of Parliament.


----------



## Kathie

Great pictures, everyone! I loved the video, too, Gigi. Nice to hear those British accents and the pups with hair blowing in the breeze!

The grandchildren 7 & 4 coming this week for a few days so I should be able to get a few shots to post then.


----------



## Thumper

Fun!
Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## davetgabby

Just some of Molly's friends.


----------



## davetgabby

Molly's friends from up at friends cottage. (the hunt club dogs)


----------



## clare

My Molly is one popular girl!


----------



## clare

Gucci is a girl with a great life style!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

What fun pictures and the video a bonus. Love all the pup pictures with their families.


----------



## whimsy

Here is Whimsy with my DH John. She loves sitting on laps!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Whimsy is so pretty!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

We took Lizzie in the pool today. I held her and got her legs wet and she started doggy paddling and then Abigail took her out and she swam to the stairs. She did not hate it-which is good.http://www.havaneseforum.com/attach...ent.php?attachmentid=36605&stc=1&d=1307482191


----------



## whimsy

LOL Lizzie looks like she is having a ball!! How did she dry....did she get matts or snarls?? How sweet!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

She dried pretty well. When she got out of the pool I could see some mats so I combed them out. Had to throw the frisbee as her treat! I then combed through her and she dried mat free.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Let's see...*

I'll see what I can find. I love the pictures so far, especially dancing with a cat!

Dixie the day we adopted her with Alana and Chiara our foreign exchange student from Italy. 
Dixie looking better with me at a Havanese Play Date.
Alana with the three dogs as a Christmas Card...okay so this one is older!
And the dogs having fun with ring around the havanese...


----------



## becks

Just love all these lovely photos. 
Dave, you really must let Molly out more (refering to circle of friends).!


----------



## crazymasons

Mason just joined our family yesterday! Here's the first picture of him with his new "mommy", my daughter Lizzie!










And later that day...









And a little bit later...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Mason!*

your daughter looks very happy...and he is just adorable. Your daughter too...


----------



## clare

Oh your daughter is lovely, and Mason looks like he is going to grow into one handsome chap![he is a cute pup already].


----------



## Kathie

Abby & McGee with the grandchildren - Kate (nearly 7) Luke (nearly 5)


----------



## clare

Lovely happy photos,gorgeous grandchildren.How did they get on with the dogs?How did the dogs get on with them!?


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, Gigi! They had a ball together! Abby & McGee were passed out for a couple of days after they left! McGee had pink sidewalk chalk on his cheek and one paw!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Wonderful pic's, Lizzie has a great smile. Kathie they all look like they're getting on well.


----------



## pjewel

krandall said:


> Timing is perfect! Here's a new picture of Kodi with my older son on our camping trip week before last!


I've been meaning to tell you for a very long time, your son's smile reminds me so much of a young Rock Hudson.


----------



## LuvCicero

Love all the pictures!! Kathie, I think Abby and McGee need the kids all summer.


----------



## crazymasons

Mason's favorite sleepy spot...


----------



## TShot

Here's Petunia with one of my three daughters


----------



## clare

Petunia is taking this photography business very seriously!Your daughter and garden both look lovely,as does Petunia,she really is a pretty girl!


----------



## Kathie

Mason looks so cute and comfy!

Petunia is adorable - I love those eyebrows!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

TShot said:


> Here's Petunia with one of my three daughters


Oh my gosh - look at those eyebrows!! Cute!! And I love photos with gardens in them - just an extra bonus!


----------



## krandall

LOVE those eyebrows on Petunia!!!


----------



## krandall

A boy, his dog and his Jeep... How much better can it get?


----------



## Cristina76

Here's a Pic of my Boy's!!! Chilling in bed.. LOL


----------



## Kathie

Adorable! Looks like they're best buds!


----------



## clare

I love the way that Grizzly and Cooper are such opposites,as they say opposites attract!


----------



## Cristina76

They are best buds. Sometimes Grizzly annoys Cooper .... they're both great dogs. 

Gigi, they are complete opposites in looks and personality .. its a lot of fun.


----------



## tcollins

crazymasons said:


> Mason just joined our family yesterday! Here's the first picture of him with his new "mommy", my daughter Lizzie!
> 
> oh Lizzie, Mason is so precious! I love his coloring! You look about my daughter's age and she just loves being a "mommy" to our Hav and her little guinea pig!!! Best wishes with Mason-I'm sure you will be a great "mommy"!


----------



## crazymasons

tcollins said:


> crazymasons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mason just joined our family yesterday! Here's the first picture of him with his new "mommy", my daughter Lizzie!
> 
> oh Lizzie, Mason is so precious! I love his coloring! You look about my daughter's age and she just loves being a "mommy" to our Hav and her little guinea pig!!! Best wishes with Mason-I'm sure you will be a great "mommy"!
> 
> 
> 
> THanks. Lizzie LOVES Mason, and she has been a phenomenal doggie mommy so far!
Click to expand...


----------



## tcollins

It's been awhile since I have had the chance to check out the forum and during that time, Oliver's hair has been growing in nice and fluffy! It's a bit wavier than it was before he was shaved (?is that normal??) Anyway, I have lots of pictures to add to the June challenge! 
The first is my son and Oliver sleeping on the couch together(they do this often)
The other is of my niece playing with Oliver. She LOVES dogs and actually thinks she is one! She even opens her mouth and lets him lick inside! It is soooo gross! But she and Oliver are buddies!


----------



## tcollins

My daughter took Oliver in the pool for the first time last week. He didn't like it so much, he held on to her for dear life! I was surprised, cuz he likes his baths...but here they are, sweet little duo


----------



## Kathie

Oliver looks so cute & happy with your children! He is definitely starting to fluff out - he looks adorable!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Sophie and Pepper


----------



## imamurph

Our granddaughter, Erin with Gabriel


----------



## Kathie

Sophie and Pepper look so cute! Are they good friends? I see they are keeping a little distance between them!

Diane, your granddaughter is so cute and Gabe as always is so handsome!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Kathie, Sophie and Pepper do have an interesting friendship. They cannot stay away from each other even though Sophie jumps on Pepper and loves him way too much. Pepper is 13 and my last 2 dogs ignored him completely. Now it's just him and Sophie. Soon we will have a Puggle to add to the bunch, which should be really interesting. My daughter and son-in-law are moving from California to Australia for a year and can't take their dog so are sending her to us. I know Sophie will be thrilled, but I'm a little worried about Pepper who took quite awhile to adjust to Sophie.But Izzie the Puggle is very sweet and somewhat shy.


----------



## clare

Is Pepper a Birman or a Ragdoll?He is stunning!


----------



## clare

Here's a couple of pics of Dizzie and Nellie with Teddie


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Thank you. He's actually a himalayan.


----------



## ShelbysMama

I love all of these! How heartwarming! I can't wait to participate.


----------



## imamurph

whimsy said:


> Here is Whimsy with my DH John. She loves sitting on laps!


I LOVE the name "Whimsy"..how cool is THAT!:biggrin1:


----------



## jjulziee

*Late as usual....*

Rudy & His Family









Rudy (the dragon), with his daddy (the knight/dragon slayer), & mommy (the princess)-halloween 2009









Rudy and his Daddy in Figeac, France, 2010









"Bijoux"-French Kisses with cousin Puce the long haired chihuahua-France 2010









Roo, Me, & new little brother Figeac (aka Fiji) relaxing-Fall 2010









Teeter Totter buddies  - France 2010









Roo and his daddy have matching hair, 2010-Monmartre-Paris, France


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

You maybe a bit late, but oh so delightful!


----------



## Kathie

Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Great pictures!


----------



## Thumper

Those are FABULOUS!! Thanks for sharing  What a beautiful boy with a beautiful family!

Kara


----------

